# One More Thread On Free Doe Hunt



## KariKelly (Dec 21, 2007)

Well I thought I would offer some free doe hunts since I have quite a few left to kill for those that need the chance for some meat this year. In order to do that I had to create a new handle but obviously even to offer a free hunt gets the attention of mods who throw up red flags, even Mont. Yes everyone, I used to post here as seemorehinie but I was banned for backdoor behind the scenes reasons created by conspiracy theory type ego stroking management/mod staff here at 2cool. Obviously you have to like them and agree with their every move, take them hunting, or try to inflate their egos to keep a good term on this place. After dropping $20k+ on donations to help those in need on this site, donating items to the staff (thousand dollar+ bbq pit) here that I bought with my money, taking several site members hunting with some showing no gratitude for it (small phone calls work), and doing various other things with members here, I get a ban page one day because I have a beef with a moderator and the way some things are handled here. So now I guess since I am still receiving grief trying to offer free doe hunts using even a different handle I'll just leave it as that and withdraw my generosity from here. The doe hunts are officialy off for this site now. If you can find me somewhere else on the inet then there is still the possibility of gaining an invitation from me. I am around. Yall can all thank your friendly mod staff and management of this website for running off some potential great opportunities for you members.


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow!!!!


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Sounds like to me that you never intended to offer free doe hunts. Looks like you just wanted to stir the pot.


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Happy New Year !


----------



## Akula (Oct 15, 2005)

Arrr so much energy waisted on those banned to keep trying to come back


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Good luck with the Buck Ewe. I miss the reports and pictures.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Obviously you are such an A****** they were right to get rid of you


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Akula said:


> Arrr so much energy waisted on those banned to keep trying to come back


bill, what do you mean?


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> Good luck with the Buck Ewe. I miss the reports and pictures.


I'll second that.


----------



## KariKelly (Dec 21, 2007)

tokavi said:


> Obviously you are such an A****** they were right to get rid of you


I love you man.....NOT..DUMBARSE

You brought so much to this board...LOL.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

tokavi said:


> Obviously you are such an A****** they were right to get rid of you


 Not taking sides here, but in my opinion your post is out of line. I don't know the whole story and I doubt you do either, but I disagree with people hiding behind keyboards and calling other people names, especially ones they have probably never met. Just my 2cents.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Sorry to hear this!*

Well I am really sorry to hear this Davis, because I enjoyed your posts and all the pics and seems like you were very generous taking lots of 2coolers to hunt at your place and more than that! This board does have its good sides and bad!

Kelly


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Well Davis, since you owe me $7000 for reregistering after being banned, would you like to cut me a check or shall I have my lawyer give you a little lesson in contract law? It's $500 per day and you agreed to it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

BertS said:


> bill, what do you mean?


are you cornfused? Banned people using burn handles to keep coming back in here to post....yet when they go to the other board...you know the one...the one where ya'll sit around and bash this place...you know...right? Tell me I'm wrong. 99% of the posts I have seen are about how bad this place is...how bad the members are...how bad the staff is....yet everyday one of the banned members come here and post....every week one or more ask to be let back in here....right?? Tell me this is not true. How many times have some been banned...let back in...only to get banned again? What's the average? 5 a piece? 10 or more for some....guess they just don't get it....never will.

Oh, burn handles might fool 12 year olds....so it has been well known there are some in here that have been banned...they are allowed to stay only because Mont allows it....they only fool themselves and each other.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

If this really is seemorehinie I dont know you personally but I do remember you giving a ton of coin to the various fund raisers on this site. I would hope that you did something SUPER serious to warrant getting banned. I remember you buying the bbq pit and donating it to Mont. I thought that was one of the nicest things I have ever seen.....especially because I wanted that pit bad! Good Luck!


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

I have no idea what happened seemore...but 
i do miss the reports and pics...for those of you bashing him you have not been around long enough to know him and read his threads....l8trs and good luck, I sure could of used a hunt....


----------



## speckchaser06 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Wow*

I have heard this was a nice ranch. Awesome animals, and great facilities. Although there is one catch. Anyone wishing to go on a hunt here needs to heed just one warning. Be very careful of the exotic wildlife, it has trouble controlling itself. And has been known to leave large piles of vomit in the house and the laundry really stinks. Travel at your own risk, but the price about fits the service I guess.

Set the Hook!

Recent trip to the ranch witnessed by many and applauded on other sites.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

wellconnected said:


> If this really is seemorehinie I dont know you personally but I do remember you giving a ton of coin to the various fund raisers on this site. I would hope that you did something SUPER serious to warrant getting banned. I remember you buying the bbq pit and donating it to Mont. I thought that was one of the nicest things I have ever seen.....especially because I wanted that pit bad! Good Luck!


Well said. I don't know what happened, but sure hope it was super serious to have warranted a ban. I almost got banned for giving a mod a reddie once, got a very surprising PM, so makes me wonder sometimes.


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

I have not been on this site in some time and when I started loging back on this is what I run into and it is sad. Cant you guys get together and work this out, it sound like you were friends at one time.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> are you cornfused? Banned people using burn handles to keep coming back in here to post....yet when they go to the other board...you know the one...the one where ya'll sit around and bash this place...you know...right? Tell me I'm wrong. 99% of the posts I have seen are about how bad this place is...how bad the members are...how bad the staff is....yet everyday one of the banned members come here and post....every week one or more ask to be let back in here....right?? Tell me this is not true. How many times have some been banned...let back in...only to get banned again? What's the average? 5 a piece? 10 or more for some....guess they just don't get it....never will.
> 
> Oh, burn handles might fool 12 year olds....so it has been well known there are some in here that have been banned...they are allowed to stay only because Mont allows it....they only fool themselves and each other.


easy bill, not trying to ruffle your feathers, I'm sure most of those guys know that they are getting a second thrid or tenth chance with Mont, that he knows it's them, most of us are _not_ computer literate enough to hide our isp.

sorry I came off wrong, tell you what, come out to the boat show next weekend, and I'll treat ya to a beer....or soda....or heck, as much as I hate paying for water, a bottled water.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

You can always reach me at [email protected] did not know you were even gone.. Keep rocking in the free world, and BROKERIN GAS!!!!! Stay in touch..



KariKelly said:


> I love you man.....NOT..DUMBARSE
> 
> You brought so much to this board...LOL.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

BertS said:


> easy bill, not trying to ruffle your feathers, I'm sure most of those guys know that they are getting a second thrid or tenth chance with Mont, that he knows it's them, most of us are _not_ computer literate enough to hide our isp.
> 
> sorry I came off wrong, tell you what, come out to the boat show next weekend, and I'll treat ya to a beer....or soda....or heck, as much as I hate paying for water, a bottled water.


Just wanted to be real clear...I'm not posting one thing here and something different in another place. I posted as Akula to show how silly the whole thing is...was not intended to fool anyone...even Wes knew who I am....


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

If anyone has Davis's email address, please PM it to me. Hope not to ruffle feathers with this, would just like to stay in touch.. Everyone has their reasons for not playing nice, and guess we can see from the world, that not everyone gets along. It is sad.. 

Super Golden Rule is a great one, treat people nicer than you think they would treat you. I think Davis did this. but life goes on..

Anyone seen Palerider or State Vet lately too? Have not seen their posts, weird.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

garrettryan said:


> Anyone seen Palerider or State Vet lately too? Have not seen their posts, weird.


TPR posted today on TTMB. State Vet pretty recently as well. I think TPR has been working or hunting too much, as I have not seen him posting as much as usual.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Oh yeah, I'm around. Had some family matters that made this a difficult holiday season. Been busy catching up and really hadn't been much in the mood. 

BTW, for those of you not in the know. Things are not quite as they appear in the original post. In fact, I think some clarification or an apology is probably in order. I'm gonna leave it at that for now.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Good to know you are still around. Was worried everyone was disappearin or getting eaten by black panthers or chupacabras



TXPalerider said:


> Oh yeah, I'm around. Had some family matters that made this a difficult holiday season. Been busy catching up and really hadn't been much in the mood.
> 
> BTW, for those of you not in the know. Things are not quite as they appear in the original post. In fact, I think some clarification or an apology is probably in order. I'm gonna leave it at that for now.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*SeeMorehine*

I do not know the politics of this board, and I am not interested in being involved in them. I know I enjoy this board and Mont and the Mods have been nothing but professional with me. I also will miss SeeMore's posts and reports of the Buck Ewe. I go by his gate on every trip to my lease, and always wonder how things are going. Good luck to everyone involved, I hope things can somehow get worked out. 
BB


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

_like sands through the hourglass, so are the days of our lives ...._


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

speckchaser06 said:


> I have heard this was a nice ranch. Awesome animals, and great facilities. Although there is one catch. Anyone wishing to go on a hunt here needs to heed just one warning. Be very careful of the exotic wildlife, it has trouble controlling itself. And has been known to leave large piles of vomit in the house and the laundry really stinks. Travel at your own risk, but the price about fits the service I guess.
> 
> Set the Hook!
> 
> Recent trip to the ranch witnessed by many and applauded on other sites.


very poor form for a newbie with 2 posts... passing along pics you've stolen from other sites... tsk, tsk... the inet po-po and their attorneys are gonna come looking for you... all this drama is too friggin funny


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Seemore definitely donated lots of time and money to people on this board. I know him and know he is VERY generous. There are always itchy trigger fingers lurking. I have seen some very abrupt and "i'm the law" attitudes on here from people of "authority". Sometimes you shouldn't give a new cop a gun on his first few outings......tends to go to their head. I typically like reading stuff here but like anywhere else.....there's always a "_________" in the bunch. Too bad and I wish all well.

Btw, I would hope that before someone is banned (unless a blatant infraction) there would be some discussion.....sometimes I think people of authority just want to pull the trigger. Hopefully not the case and there is a margin of discussion or effort to resolve.
Let the beatings begin.
My .02
Brice Fuselier


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Let's start with a few facts.

Out of 28,193 members, 408 of them have been banned. This particular forum software was started on 5-20-04. That works out to about 116 per year, or one every three days or so.

On average, 22 members join this site every day. I have been very tolerant of allowing banned folks to come back, either with another handle, or under their original one. I know for a fact that several banned members are back under new handles and generally, if they don't start trouble, I look the other way.

So, today, I come here and find this mess to deal with. No PM, no email, no phone call, nothing but a rant from Davis about how much he has spent and given. Someone was kind enought to pick the phone up and call me about it out in the field, because despite popular belief, I have a full time, real job to attend to.

Included is this gem of a post was *"conspiracy theory type ego stroking management/mod staff here at 2cool" *Well, if you want to throw rocks, you better make it a good shot, because I won't tolerate my volunteer staff nor my site being run through the mud. I am not your whore, and you can't buy me. As for the pit, if you would like it back, just let me know, Davis. You might or might not have noticed, but the benefits run here, by me, were on my bandwidth time, my time, and my site. I never expected nor have ever taken one dime from them. I also have never run a benefit for 2cool itself thanks to having enough snap to be able to sponsor it other ways.

My mods went ahead and pulled this thread down in my absense. I am so tired of being accused of running the "uptopia board", and "over moderating" by the handful of people no longer welcome here, I decided to put it right back up so everyone can see exactly what kind of mess I am tired of cleaning up.

As for discussing bans prior to them happening, I really don't see the point. Time is money and spending both trying to tell people to act like adults is a waste in my book. It reminds me of these parents with completely screwed up kids still living at home at 23 wondering why junior won't follow the rules.


----------

